# The Biggest Operating Rotative Beam Steam Engine at Crossness



## chuck foster (Dec 18, 2011)

thought this might interest some of you guys 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zlp1aG1VJRI&feature=youtu.be

chuck


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 18, 2011)

And people think their 'big' Stuart casting sets are large, they are only playing at it.

Brilliant!!

John


----------



## rake60 (Dec 20, 2011)

That engine produces 125 horse power at 11 revelations per minute.

It was built almost 200 years ago and it still runs. 
Absolutely amazing! 

What horse power does the average automobile engine produce at 5000 RPM?
How much fuel does it use to get to that level?

Filling the fuel tank of an automobile costs more than a ton coal does 
even today.

This is progress???

Rick


----------



## ShedBoy (Dec 20, 2011)

That is a huge engine!
Brock


----------



## Ken I (Dec 21, 2011)

They certainly don't build them like they used to - and by that I'm refering not to the technology but the overall degree of craftsmanship and pride that went into the entire structure - the multicoloured brickwork Victorian architecture, the detail on all the cast iron lattice work even little gargoyles on the column capitals - the whole place is a feast for the eyes.

As opposed to modern utility buildings - Gulag Architecture.

Next time I'm in UK I'm definately going to visit.

Ken


----------



## steamer (Dec 21, 2011)

Well

At 125 HP @ 11 rpm

125 = 2 x pi x 11 x T / 33000

solving for T

59000 pound feet of torque! (and change)

Those are mighty big Clydesdale horses....not those little gerbil horses!

Dave


----------



## Admiral_dk (Dec 21, 2011)

> That engine produces 125 horse power at 11 revelations per minute.



Sorry but what exactly is being revealed 11 times per minute  

Being dyslexic myself I really shouldn't, but this one is too good to let go ....


----------



## crueby (Dec 21, 2011)

Excellent video - thanks!

I think I need a bigger (MUCH BIGGER) lathe to make one of those!


----------



## mklotz (Dec 21, 2011)

rake60  said:
			
		

> ... 11 revelations per minute.



An engine of truly biblical proportions.


----------



## steamer (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh and hey Rick!  Gotta bone to pick here

It's MY job to mispell stuff on this board!......and Marv's job to come up with the comic relief while pointing it out......glad we got that straight 8)


Dave


----------



## mklotz (Dec 22, 2011)

steamer  said:
			
		

> It's MY job to mispell stuff on this board!



And a fine job you're doing too. (mis-s-pell)


----------



## ChooChooMike (Dec 22, 2011)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> An engine of truly biblical proportions.



For those of you that worship at the Steam Cathedral, that's from the Steam Bible book - *Revelations* 

 :


----------



## steamer (Dec 22, 2011)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> And a fine job you're doing too. (mis-s-pell)



I was wondering how long it would take you to see that one....tsk tsk...your slipping Marv.... ;D

Dave


----------



## rake60 (Dec 22, 2011)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> An engine of truly biblical proportions.



Hey

Spell Check said it was OK! :noidea:

Rick


----------



## mklotz (Dec 22, 2011)

rake60  said:
			
		

> Spell Check said it was OK! :noidea:



If one really butchers the spelling of a word, it's quite possible that the word the checker suggests is not the word one intended. One needs to actually read the suggested word.

Not saying that you are capable of this level of butchery, Rick. Just saying...


----------



## rake60 (Dec 22, 2011)

If you think my spelling is bad you should see my figerin.

I mean mathematical calculation skills. :

Rick


----------



## johnmcc69 (Dec 22, 2011)

That really is amazing. I would LOVE to see the machines & process used in creating this.
could you just imagine the SIZE of the micrometers used to check the size of the parts?
Wow...

John


----------



## steamer (Dec 22, 2011)

At the age of the engine, they didn't have micrometers...probably just calipers...and a good "feel".

Dave


----------



## johnmcc69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Good point.

 Amazing craftsmanship. Could you imagine pulling off that build in this day?
without todays technology?

John


----------



## steamer (Dec 22, 2011)

I've got to believe there are people in the world who could do that the old way....at least I hope so.

That's a fine piece and the "finger tip technology" that went into is just as much a treasure as the engine itself.

Dave


----------



## MachineTom (Dec 22, 2011)

In truth the machinery we use here building our engines is just smaller, than was used in 1865. Although instead of vertical mills they used boring mills, where the table rotated, tool was fixed, and, planere and shapers, used by a few here. It is just that everything is so much bigger than we use, but todays industry could dupe any of those engines, but there is no point to ever do it.


----------



## steamer (Dec 22, 2011)

I know what you mean Tom,

I saw the biggest mill I have ever seen in the flesh today.  The table had a capacity of 160,000 pounds!

The horizontal spindle had 3 stories of vertical travel. there were massive steam turbine parts on it that were to spend 6-11 WEEKS on it being machined!

These parts would probably be easy.  I would have loved to watch the old timers make these originally...with the tools they had ...like files and chipping hammers and chisels.  No CNC then , just a steady hand and a heap of experience learned the old way from some master .....I wouldn't have minded just being a fly on the wall to watch! ....

Dave


----------



## johnmcc69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Tom/Dave, these are my thoughts exactly. Yes, modern technology
could reproduce something of this magnitude. But then (as there is now), requires
A signifacant amount of craftsmanship (& "feel".)
 Basically what I'm saying is, it just blows my mind creating something like
that in it's era.

 I often wonder how machines were created before there were machines to
create them.


----------



## steamer (Dec 22, 2011)

By large burly men of talent....not much different than today....we just have different tools.

Dave


----------



## Expertpartscrapper (Dec 23, 2011)

Makes one wonder just how the craftsmen of that period handled such an undertaking. TRULY a daunting task even now! A beautiful piece of machinery. It is nothing less than a monument attesting to the skill of the men who designed and built it.


----------



## AussieJimG (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that Chuck, it is a beautiful engine and still in its original setting. And your video is also a work of art - it really showed the whole thing to perfection.

And yes, I look at those engines and marvel at the workmanship and the sheer scale. But then last night on the TV was one of the Megabuilders programs showing the Samsung shipyard in Korea assembling a huge oil tanker/ice breaker in 10 weeks. They had never built such a vessel before, they looked so young, and parts were coming from Finland and Russia. The propulsion pods had to be fitted to the vessel to within the sort of tolerances we work to. And they did it.

I never cease to be amazed.

Jim


----------



## Maryak (Dec 23, 2011)

And the third angel sounded, and there fell a great star from heaven, burning as it were a lamp, and it fell upon a third of the rivers, and upon the springs of water; And the name of the star is called Wormwood:

The 11th revelation.

Best Regards
Bob


----------

